# A Lot of Scratching After Litter Box



## TomBrooklyn (Sep 7, 2008)

Why does my cat scratch a lot of hard surfaces after using the litter box?


After using the little box, my cat scratches a lot--mainly on hard surfaces. She scratches the top edge of the plastic litter box; and she scratches a plastic garbage pail and a metal file cabinet that are near the litterbox. Her scratching pole is also nearby, but she doesn't scratch that after litter time (she does scratch that at other times.) If there is a bag or newspaper nearby, or under the box, she'll scratch that and shred it up.)

She scratches these things for quite a long while after going. 

Is she cleaning her paws?

Would she like some kind of rug or towel, or something that would make a better wiping surface?


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll second that question. Our litter boxes are under the laundry sink next to the washing machine. When the girls finish their business they'll scratch the washing machine. You hear nails on metal. Not a pleasant sound. sounds like nails on chalkboard.

I thought they were doing it in an excessive bit to cover their waste. They'll do the same when the litter box is relocated to the downstairs bathroom next to the wood sink cabinet.

They have a scratching post on their cat tree which they use as well as cardboard boxes they pluck their nails on. I never thought about it, but could they be trying to clean their claws?


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I really think it is a cat form of OCD. Some cats do it and others do not. Three of my ten are extended time scratchers. They are also the ones likely to cover up the leftover food or a hairball found on the floor, etc. I guess they have a stronger 'cover up' imperative than the other cats.


----------



## sjk373 (Oct 31, 2010)

*mine too*

so before shoes got sick he has had this habit of never covering up his poop but he scratches the plastic as you described, but only at the litter box. then he jumps out as quickly as possible. 

he also has had this habit of scratching at teh floor by his wet food plate to indicate to me that he's done for now. I was finding his bro socks eating upthe left overs and now i just pick up his plate and put it in the fridge till dinner time and give it back to him so he eats all his food.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

it's just cat language for, "ewwwwwwwwwwwwwww."

if one cat throws up and i don't get it cleaned up immediately, my cats "hop" over it like, "EVIL VOMIT! RUN!" one of them even fuzzes up over it.

my first cat used to try to scratch the litter he tossed out back into the box.


----------

